# Addicted-help



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2010)

We own 8 weeks of every year 2br 2 bath timeshares on Kauai and Maui.  Lately, with airfares, more than we can afford.

So why do I keep checking the web and ebay to see how low a price I can find?

Latest is a 2 br 2 bath every year on Maui for $300 (won't tell you where cause I just might buy the thing and try for a discount on the $300).

Anybody else got this addition??

Sterling


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, Sterling, we are talking major addiction here.  Rick puts up with it, but seriously, I don't understand it myself.  

We have recently sold three weeks, leaving us just three that exchange through II.  I am not counting our Sheratons, which we will rent for at least the next few years.  

That is really something for me, having just three weeks for exchange.  Once we sell two or three of our weeks at Val Chatelle, which are shoulder seasons, I may just buy a few more on Maui, specifically the resort we own.  But I have to find exactly the right unit #, and that is difficult.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 6, 2010)

I feel your pain.   

Just got rid of a unit and am already missing it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 6, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Just got rid of a unit and am already missing it.



That seems to be the general sentiment when divesting of timeshares.  We don't like the MF's SA's and the like, but we love the vacations.  We've divested of a total of 4 weeks so far this year (2 annual, 1 EOY, 1 EEY), and although we realize it's the right thing to do, they were quite nice and enjoyable. 

Sterling, I, too, feel your pain.  Although we need to cut a couple more still, I find myself still looking and thinking, "Hmmm, what if?":hysterical: 

Marty


----------



## iluvmexico (Nov 6, 2010)

Interesting topic. Being a newbie, I guess, I have one timeshare week, and we are in the process of buying a 2nd. But, that is all we want. I don't want to sound ignorant, but, what do people do with so many weeks? How do people keep it all straight? I would have to have a spreadsheet to really know where we stand. Are people retired that own numerous weeks?

With the economy in the present situation, this is the only reason we are buying now.With our love of travel and our children now grown, it is time to enjoy our lives by one of our favorite to do in this life.....that is travel!!!

 I never wanted a timeshare before, and neither did my hubby. The reason was the initial cost to purchase.We couldn't ration the initial high cost of a t/s. But, now with resales being so low & affordable, it is exciting to finally be able to own a t/s & not feel one bit bad. I work with a couple of people who paid $25,000.00 for a t/s they purchased just 2 1/2 yrs ago, which is also the same resort we own, that I paid only$1.00. The cost was the reason I purchased, it was that we both loved the area of our t/s & it is close enough that we can drive to it (and the drive is gorgeous in the Rocky Mtns. of Canada) and enjoy the whole experience. Also, it is a decent trader (IMHO).

 I do see how someone can get addicted to purchasing t/s, since the deals out there are amazing! But, we looked at how much we want to put out for maint. fees every year & how much we know we can get away from work, with no problems. Travel is the best medication for stress relief for many of us. We live such jam-packed lives & are on fast forward most days, that the idea of planned holiday (using our t/s weeks) is such a blessing!! It is what keeps us going, that is knowing we have a wonderful holiday coming up & that we will have such geat condo-type accomodations & not our usual tiny hotel room!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Interesting topic. Being a newbie, I guess, I have one timeshare week, and *we are in the process of buying a 2nd. *



I highly recommend that you discuss this purchase on TUG before you buy.  I know you are looking for a strong trader.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2010)

Timesharing seems to be the best relaxant for me.  Give me 3-4 days in Hawaii and I'll wake up in the morning with no idea what day it is, what time it is, and not even care.  Now that is being relaxed.  

Thinking right now of sitting on the Lanai with my bride, having a cupa Kona, cinnamon roll, some Guava juice, feeling the trades, and watching the birds and windsurfers.  Life doesn't get any better.


Sterling


----------



## chriskre (Nov 7, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Timesharing seems to be the best relaxant for me.  Give me 3-4 days in Hawaii and I'll wake up in the morning with no idea what day it is, what time it is, and not even care.  Now that is being relaxed.
> 
> Thinking right now of sitting on the Lanai with my bride, having a cupa Kona, cinnamon roll, some Guava juice, feeling the trades, and watching the birds and windsurfers.  Life doesn't get any better.
> 
> ...



Oh so true.  Fortunately for me I can do this same thing in Florida too except we have a pastelito, jugo de pina and a cafe con leche.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 7, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Interesting topic. Being a newbie, I guess, I have one timeshare week, and we are in the process of buying a 2nd. But, that is all we want. I don't want to sound ignorant, but, what do people do with so many weeks? How do people keep it all straight? I would have to have a spreadsheet to really know where we stand. Are people retired that own numerous weeks?)



I own 8 and 1 eoy.  

1. I do have a spreadsheet. Everyone has a way of keeping thier weeks straight.  If they dont, they will after they realize one week fell through the cracks.  

2.  I also thought that timeshares was a scam.  Until about 12 years ago.  We went to a couple of timeshares for the cheap knives and fake pearl necklace.  Most of us have bought at least one timeshare from the developer  

I bought this many weeks because I didnt want to be home in winter and I didnt want to have the extra expense and hastle of a second home.  I also have lots of family and friends that use my extra weeks until I retire. Im currently working and I have 7 weeks of vacation.  So that leaves extra weeks.  I got caught in the overbuying frenzie and could downsize a few weeks but theyve become family members.  Just when I think Im going to sell a week, I get a great trade and I cant let it go. I dont get on ebay anymore, not even just to look.  

I like timeshares because it affords me to travel and stay in places that I never could have afforded otherwise.  You will be surprised at how the world will open up to you.  I would be looking for a trade and up pops Cancun.  I never knew the Royals existed.  What a great gift for me and I can bring along friends or family, so its a gift for them too. 

My advice to you is to go slow.  Like the previous poster ask Tug for advice on any new purchases.  Timsharing is a personal learning process.  I would have done things a little different if I knew then what I know now.


******
I love Canada.  Went to Fairmont, BC a couple of years ago.  What a beautiful area.  Im going to Banff for 2 weeks next summer.  The Canadian Rockies is one place I could go every year.  There are always more places to explore.  Everyone is so very nice and helpful.


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 7, 2010)

*Sterling ---*

You forgot the fresh papaya, with a drop or two of limejuice.

Tony


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Oh so true.  Fortunately for me I can do this same thing in Florida too except we have a pastelito, jugo de pina and a cafe con leche.



We can do the same on the Texas Gulf coast too.  But Texas and Florida just aren't the same.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2010)

talkamotta said:


> I own 8 and 1 eoy.
> 
> 1. I do have a spreadsheet. Everyone has a way of keeping thier weeks straight.  If they dont, they will after they realize one week fell through the cracks.
> 
> ...



Thinking about the Canadian Rockies this summer.  Never been there.  Have you got any suggestions? 

Thanks, Sterling


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 7, 2010)

We sold our Hawaii timeshare a couple of months ago because it is a 10 hour flight from here as opposed to the 5 hour flight when we lived in CA.  Now my husband is wondering about getting an RCI exchange to go -- guess where? Hawaii!


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 7, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Thinking about the Canadian Rockies this summer.  Never been there.  Have you got any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, Sterling



I was very lucky to get 2 weeks back to back at Banff Gate.  It is located just outside of Canmore.  There are a few resorts in Banff/Canmore area. Summer is a high trade even though Banff Gate isnt fancy by any means.  

If you are flying it would be best to fly into Calgary.  Driving from Calgary to Banff is an easy and nice drive.  Banff is a good home base.  You will be doing   a bit of driving.  If you are able to stay for longer I would rent a hotel in the Jasper area for a few days.  It will cut your driving time.  Make sure you see Moraine Lake, Lake Louise, Johnstons falls.  Take a trip over to Yoho National Park on  Canada 1  and see Marble Canyon and the Painted Pots. 
There are too many things to mention.  If you are a hiker of any sorts I bought the book "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies".  The book was as valuable as the Revealled Books for Hawaii.  

For instance.  Moraine Lake   Beautiful.....   One mile round trip walk.  Lots of people.  In the same parking lot if you go left on a marked trail.  You can go on a 5 mile (fairly easy) hike and see another lake that is just as beautiful with the glaciers coming right to the lake and you will only see about 10 people.  

I live in Salt Lake so I will be driving I15 and spend a day in Missoula, Mt and then go through Glacier Park, Over the Sun Road and Waterton Park. Im looking at a 3 week trip.   

You will need a Canadian Parks Pass.  I   bought one on line last time but other tuggers have bought used ones for half price.  The cost 2 years ago was $160. There is alot of information on the Canada Board and you can email me. 

You will love it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 7, 2010)

Go Saints!!

Can't believe you sold Hawaii

Some incredible buys for both Maui and Kauai right now.  If you don't want the shortest flight some airfares aren't too bad.  $722 coach from Texas.

Sterling


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 7, 2010)

You all are killing me. It is 37 degrees and sleeting against my windows, I am just back from 3 weeks in Maui and Kauai and I just TURNED DOWN an EEY at WKORVN for $3,900. What was I thinking????


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 7, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> You all are killing me. It is 37 degrees and sleeting against my windows, I am just back from 3 weeks in Maui and Kauai and I just TURNED DOWN an EEY at WKORVN for $3,900. What was I thinking????



Probably sanely.  You can look around and do better.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 8, 2010)

*How do you sell t/s these days?*



Kona Lovers said:


> That seems to be the general sentiment when divesting of timeshares.  We don't like the MF's SA's and the like, but we love the vacations.  We've divested of a total of 4 weeks so far this year (2 annual, 1 EOY, 1 EEY), and although we realize it's the right thing to do, they were quite nice and enjoyable.
> 
> Sterling, I, too, feel your pain.  Although we need to cut a couple more still, I find myself still looking and thinking, "Hmmm, what if?":hysterical:
> 
> Marty



We own seven weeks and cannot afford the annual HOA payments anymore, have to cut back. Want to sell our Kauai one.  What techniques do you suggest for Hawaiian timeshares?


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 8, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We own seven weeks and cannot afford the annual HOA payments anymore, have to cut back. Want to sell our Kauai one.  What techniques do you suggest for Hawaiian timeshares?



We haven't had any success selling any, we were fortunate to be able to deed-back a couple to the resort, and two others were leasehold that expired and we didn't renew.  We do have others listed on TUG, but no serious interest yet.  Hope you do better.  List on TUG, Bidshares, My Resort Network, Redweek, etc.  

Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2010)

> We own seven weeks and cannot afford the annual HOA payments anymore, have to cut back. Want to sell our Kauai one. What techniques do you suggest for Hawaiian timeshares?



Cathy first you should look at the Comps on ebay is see if your timeshare has any resale value:

1)  register for ebay
2)  log in
3)  search for your resort by exact name
4)  on the left, look for "buying formats" and click "choose more"
4)  click on "completed listings"
5)  on the next page you will find actual selling prices for your resort.

I took a quick look, and TS's at your resort are selling for $1, but that specific week may be worth more.

Once you check prices, you can decide if your resort is likely to sell, or if you need to give it away to get rid of it.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 9, 2010)

*Wow*



DeniseM said:


> Cathy first you should look at the Comps on ebay is see if your timeshare has any resale value:
> 
> 1)  register for ebay
> 2)  log in
> ...



Thanks for the procedure Denise. Who would have know the market would sink this low for a Christmas week in Kauai    I'll monitor Ebay for a while since we already paid for 2011's maintenance fees


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 9, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Thanks for the procedure Denise. Who would have know the market would sink this low for a Christmas week in Kauai    I'll monitor Ebay for a while since we already paid for 2011's maintenance fees


Cathy, wow, what a shame.  Have you tried to rent it?


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We own seven weeks and cannot afford the annual HOA payments anymore, have to cut back. Want to sell our Kauai one.  What techniques do you suggest for Hawaiian timeshares?



If you can't sell it on your own, like we couldn't, try contacting Hawaii Timeshare Resales.  They have offices on Kauai and they sold ours within a couple of months.  Unfortunately, the normal fee is a minimum of $2,500.  However, they worked with us and we were able to net what we thought was reasonable in this market.  We also benefited by selling it before the MF for 2001 were due.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2010)

mjm1 - What timeshare did you sell?  What did you net after the $2,500 commission?


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 10, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> We also benefited by selling it before the MF for 2001 were due.


Doesn't "2001" make that experience kind of like ancient history?


----------

